# Lump on Chest (Picture)



## cmf0106

Today while handling my budgie I noticed that he had a lump on his chest. I haven't noticed this before. I have also read that this could be because his crop is full, but that doesn't make sense to me for this to be a result of the crop since that is near the neck and this is much lower. It was difficult to touch the lump to see if it was soft / hard to the touch.

Any initial thoughts on to what this might be before we see an avian vet?


----------



## Brienne

I'd be inclined to take it to see the vet...others will know more...hope he is on the mend soon!


----------



## Kazooie

Please seek an Avian Vet for your little friend. While we can provide possible suggestions, it's always best to get a professionals opinion. Please, your little friend deserves it


----------



## StarlingWings

I hate to sound like a downer, but to me that looks very much like an extraneous growth of sorts, possibly a tumor or cyst.  
I agree with the suggestion to see your Avian vet ASAP for the health of your little one! :thumbsup: 
I do hope he is soon better


----------



## RavensGryf

Poor little guy. I hope it is something they can remove and he'll be okay. Good luck at the vets.


----------



## Budget baby

I would advise an immediate check up. One of my budgies had a growth removed recently and has recovered 100%. Sometimes these are tumours , or they can be fatty tissue growths as well.
It is best to get a diagnosis as soon as possible.


----------



## Penzance

Yes, definitely see the vet! Best of luck!


----------



## BeakerandOlive

It might be a tumor. If budgies get tumors they are generlly on the chest, under the wing or near the vent. Please take it to the vet because they will have medication for him.mmy friends budgie had a tumor


----------



## cmf0106

Just a quick update on this. We got back from the vet today. Turns out his brother (cage mate) must have bit him at some point in time. The bump is the result of an infection. The vet drained it and we have to give him antibiotics for two weeks now twice per day. Scooter should be just fine, we will keep an eye on him, thanks for the replies.


----------



## deriksen

Glad to hear that Scooter is being looked after and got the proper medication. Hope he recovers quickly!


----------



## Jonah

That is good news and a shining example of why it is important to get to the vet quick. An infection left unchecked can kill a bird quicker than a tumor. Glad you got him in and have medication, we will all be pulling for a quick and full recovery...


----------



## jellyblue

Good job getting Scooter to the vet. With his treatment, he will be fine in no time.


----------



## Budget baby

AHH brotherly love, I am very happy for you and your sweet little man. he will be back to his handsome self soon I am sure.


----------

